# 3-D target kill-zone cards?



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if it is legal to use the cards that show where the kill-zones are on the Mckenzie 3-D targets in the ASA Pro-Am shoots?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

Doesn't help me that much as a good pair of binoculars do. I saw several people with spottong scopes this weekend.


----------



## lakeinX2 (May 22, 2008)

What is the highest power binos ASA alows?


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

no limit in asa.


----------



## 152p&y (Feb 5, 2008)

*Cards...*

You can use the kill zone cards at ASA events as long as there are NO marks of any kind on them. I haven't seen anyone check them during an event, but that is how I understand the rule to read.


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

What good would marks on the card do you?


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

if they made marks that referred to sight picture they could guestimate yardage better i guess. Thats the only thing i believe that could really be done on them to "cheat"

Derek


----------



## txarcheryguy (Aug 19, 2007)

*So*

So where can someone get a set of these cards. Like I saw above, the binos seem to be best and I will continue using them but I have had a few times in poor lighting or otherreasons when I couldn't see the rings through the binos and the cards would be helpful since I don't know the targets well enough to know where the rings will be without actually seeing them

Thanks


----------



## rrcolvin1 (Sep 21, 2008)

here you go http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?products_id=1186


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Rinehart has a scorecard holder for sale on it's website too.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I use binos but like txarcheryguy said, sometimes in poor lighting or certain conditions I cant see the rings through the binos. I think the cards might help a little and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## McFry (Aug 20, 2008)

i have a small clipboard for holding the score cards that has the silouette image w/ killzone on it. has pretty much all the animals and its real handy when you cant see with binos


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Everywhere i look for this clipboard , it is out of stock .


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

can you show a pic of that clipboard


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/third-hand-mckenzie-score-card-holder-clipboard.html


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.coffeymarketing.net/shop/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=4


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

I find the delta and mckenzie [sp?] clip boards everywhere . I mostly shoot rinehart .


----------

